
USAge of chemical/bioweapons in Korea war confirmed – finally - be_kul
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/the-long-suppressed-korean-war-report-on-u-s-use-of-biological-weapons-released-at-last-20d83f5cee54
======
onychomys
While this is important news (if true - I have no idea of the veracity of what
they're presenting), the title you've given this post is really just the
worst.

